# can my cobra slingshot kill small game?



## drekid (Feb 15, 2015)

So can I take down small game? Whats the draw weight? How should I aim?


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

so look, heed the advise of a fellow noob. On a more serious note, nobody would know the exact draw weight, as that depends how far you draw, it all depends. If youre shooting heavy ammo so fast you cant see it fly and all you can see is a can getting r*ped 35 feet away youll be good to hunt. See, if there wasnt so much sh*t in the way id hunt more as it is i don't want to accidently add some lead to someones meal via their window so i shoot rocks and ammo that loses velocity. I feel confident in the power as I got a rts to the gut and to this day I feel id be bleeding internally if itd been and inch higher, it left a one week, top split, 4 color, itchy healing bruise thatd a dropped a raccoon, maybe a deer with a direct brain shot.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Head, always head shots. And please don't shoot your friends as I'm sure this fella is joking but it's gotta be said. It's not about draw weight either. Advances in latex allow us to achieve great velocity and power with little draw weight. The longer you can make your draw, the lighter you can make it. Because particles are accelerated across longer distance they have more time to increase speed.

Tapered bands help too. Slingshots don't have to pull hard "like a bow" in order to be efficient. Please practice on cans until you can consistently hit your target. You should be able to hit the "O" on a Coke can more times than not. The ammo used is also important. The more mass the better. Lead>Marbles. Have a peek in our hunting section and you'll get an idea of the setups folks are using to take small game.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> so look, heed the advise of a fellow noob. On a more serious note, nobody would know the exact draw weight, as that depends how far you draw, it all depends. If youre shooting heavy ammo so fast you cant see it fly and all you can see is a can getting r*ped 35 feet away youll be good to hunt. See, if there wasnt so much sh*t in the way id hunt more as it is i don't want to accidently add some lead to someones meal via their window so i shoot rocks and ammo that loses velocity. I feel confident in the power as I got a rts to the gut and to this day I feel id be bleeding internally if itd been and inch higher, it left a one week, top split, 4 color, itchy healing bruise thatd a dropped a raccoon, maybe a deer with a direct brain shot.


What ammo were you using for the RTS to occur, you using flats or tubes and where were you hit ? Being that I'm sending some heavy projectiles out at a pretty good clip I'm VERY careful of how I load the pouch, the pouch position, and make sure the bands are not twisted.

I really like to know about yours as maybe it can help me avoid getting a 5/8" artificial steel brain tumor !

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

drill into scrap wood lead cylinders, tapered tbg, homemade rooskin pouch. I knew I dun ****** up when I let go, felt weird leavin my fingers on a small forked shooter so I flipped hard. I felt it bungee out and dropped the shooter but it was too late. *THWACK* I felt a sting, then a searing pain and pulled back my shirt and sweatshirt and was bleeding pretty good, hit me just above and inside my hip bone, had it been farther up it coulda ruptured my gallbladder or an intestine easily.

What ammo were you using for the RTS to occur, you using flats or tubes and where were you hit ? Being that I'm sending some heavy projectiles out at a pretty good clip I'm VERY careful of how I load the pouch, the pouch position, and make sure the bands are not twisted.

so look, heed the advise of a fellow noob. On a more serious note, nobody would know the exact draw weight, as that depends how far you draw, it all depends. If youre shooting heavy ammo so fast you cant see it fly and all you can see is a can getting r*ped 35 feet away youll be good to hunt. See, if there wasnt so much sh*t in the way id hunt more as it is i don't want to accidently add some lead to someones meal via their window so i shoot rocks and ammo that loses velocity. I feel confident in the power as I got a rts to the gut and to this day I feel id be bleeding internally if itd been and inch higher, it left a one week, top split, 4 color, itchy healing bruise thatd a dropped a raccoon, maybe a deer with a direct brain shot.

I really like to know about yours as maybe it can help me avoid getting a 5/8" artificial steel brain tumor !

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The nanny filter exists for a reason. If a word you type in is replaced with asterisks, please do not defeat the Nanny by misspelling it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> drill into scrap wood lead cylinders, tapered tbg, homemade rooskin pouch. I knew I dun ****** up when I let go, felt weird leavin my fingers on a small forked shooter so I flipped hard. I felt it bungee out and dropped the shooter but it was too late. *THWACK* I felt a sting, then a searing pain and pulled back my shirt and sweatshirt and was bleeding pretty good, hit me just above and inside my hip bone, had it been farther up it coulda ruptured my gallbladder or an intestine easily.
> 
> What ammo were you using for the RTS to occur, you using flats or tubes and where were you hit ? Being that I'm sending some heavy projectiles out at a pretty good clip I'm VERY careful of how I load the pouch, the pouch position, and make sure the bands are not twisted.
> 
> ...


WOW ... I don't like the sound of that at all !!

I'm so incredible careful every shot .. I make sure the ammo is centered (both side to side and up and down), make sure the pouch is in the correct position facing forward, my hand position is correct, and my ammo is balanced for the rubber I am using.

The last thing in the world I want is a RTS !

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

wll said:


> Something0riginal said:
> 
> 
> > drill into scrap wood lead cylinders, tapered tbg, homemade rooskin pouch. I knew I dun ****** up when I let go, felt weird leavin my fingers on a small forked shooter so I flipped hard. I felt it bungee out and dropped the shooter but it was too late. *THWACK* I felt a sting, then a searing pain and pulled back my shirt and sweatshirt and was bleeding pretty good, hit me just above and inside my hip bone, had it been farther up it coulda ruptured my gallbladder or an intestine easily.
> ...


my buddy hit himself in the forehead with a rock, on your average joe commercial wrist rocket. I always make sure my ammo is centered, I don't wanna get hit in the hand. Henry, I'm startin to think YOU'RE the nanny filter :rofl: See it's ok, I use asterisks too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Something0riginal said:


> Henry, I'm startin to think YOU'RE the nanny filter :rofl: See it's ok, I use asterisks too.


Let me give you a wee word of advice. This is a family forum. We want to keep it welcoming and appropriate for all. The moderating team here work very hard to keep it that way. It is not a place for immature smart alecks to mouth off. Trust me ... taking a cheap shot at a moderator is not in your best interests. If you have a problem with a moderator, send a pm to that moderator. If that does not resolve your problem, send a pm to NightKnight, who is the chief honcho. If this does not suit you, we invite you to go elsewhere.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

ummm its a joke, not a cheap shot. No problem at all with Henry, just sayin he's doin his job. Not meant to offend anyone.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Something0riginal said:


> ummm its a joke, not a cheap shot. No problem at all with Henry, just sayin he's doin his job. Not meant to offend anyone.


No problem ... it is not always easy to tell. In any case, it was a good opportunity to remind everyone.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Charles hit the nail on the head. There need be no cuss words or foul mouthed epithets or the like here to get a point across. The normal clean English language serves the best to communicate thought anyway. I much approve of the "nanny" programming. This web site is a dream of a forum web site, I've been on the internet since 1994 and I've seen no forum better laid out or programmed than this one...some equals but none better. Hats off to the guru or gurus who programed it and maintain it. And this comes from a couple of web site programmers, Susi and Chuck. slingshot Forum far surpasses our abilities.

I might add, to HELP this forum, please click occasionally on the links of advertising whether you really are interested or not, it helps to support an otherwise free forum...clicks mean support. I get a lot of girlie and dating ads as well as all sorts of material ads and equipment ads and I click a little of everything just to support the forum.

I might also add that most sling shots properly banded and well practiced can shoot and kill small game such as fowl, rabbits and squirrels as well as using a sling bow set up, larger game, fishing too, again properly banded and practiced. Personally I buy meat at the market rather than kill, I let some other person do the killing while I enjoy BBQ, but have nothing against hunters (I was one for years myself and quit shortly after returning home from a nasty blanketey blank Asian war zone in the sixties).

chuck


----------



## drekid (Feb 15, 2015)

Sooo...


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes. Yes, you could with the correct ammo to match your bands.


----------

